# PC to Xbox streaming only works if I disable the Firewall



## Akumos (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi

My PC streams to my xBox fine if I disable the firewall. How do I allow it in the firewall so I don't have to keep going up stairs to stream?

I'm not going through media centre... Just selecting my PC from video library.

Thanks


----------



## freebie (Mar 12, 2011)

Turn off Windows Firewall and install a better firewall program.

I use Kaspersky Internet Security, but for free ZoneAlarm is really good.


----------



## freebie (Mar 12, 2011)

But if you don't want to do that you need to allow,

- Windows Media Player
- Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
- Windows Media Client Service
- Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service Configuration Application

And of course enable file sharing on your PC.


----------



## Akumos (Mar 14, 2011)

Well he already uses Mcafee firewall (probably says it all)!! If I went through Media Centre I could just allow all connections to it. But we can't do it this way!


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 14, 2011)

Akumos said:


> Well he already uses Mcafee firewall (probably says it all)!! If I went through Media Centre I could just allow all connections to it. But we can't do it this way!



maybe try using PS3 Media server instead, it works just fine for the XBOX360..... its how i stream videos to the entertaintment room.



it will also automaticaly transcode any movies that are not compatible with the xbox360.


----------



## Akumos (Mar 14, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> it will also automaticaly transcode any movies that are not compatible with the xbox360.




So I can play MKVs on my Xbox?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 14, 2011)

Akumos said:


> So I can play MKVs on my Xbox?



well yes and no, 


when you browse to a folder that contains a .MKV video....... it will also display a folder called Transcode.

if you play the transcode folder it will convert the movie ON THE FLY using your PCs CPU to a format that can be displayed on the xbox.





so yes you can play MKVs but they will be converted on the fly using your PCs hardware.
your PCs CPU will need to be strong enough to keep up however..... only real way to find out if its upto the job is to give it ago.


(Q6600 @ Stock settings will handle it just fine.)


----------



## Akumos (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks SlyFox! Can't wait to try this out.


----------

